# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  أضيفينــــي بايميلـك وخلينـا نصيـر اثنيـن

## عاشقة المستحييل

أضيفينــــي بايميلـك وخلينـا نصيـر اثنيـن
كلام يقــوله محشــــش عشـان يشبـك بنّيـه 

أضيفيني وأنا بقبل بسرعـه طالبـك تكفيـن
بسولف لك وبحكي لك ســوالف حيـل سريّـه 

تقوم البنت تتغلـــى ورا مـا تقولهـا هالحيـن 
هــنا بالمنتــــدى بالخـاص الأوضـاع حــريّـه 

يجاوبها الولد ويقول شكلك صايـره تنسيـن 
حــــــــاير خصــيم الوقت مدرســة ياــوخيّـه 

يشـــوفـون الرسايـل كلهـا وإلا مـا تدريـن
وأنا مآبي يشوفونـي وأنـا بعطيـك حنّيـه 

تجيـــه البنت وتضيفه وتتكبـر عليـه شويـن 
تفضــل هاه وش عندك تراني حيـل رسميّـه 

وهي دجه ولا تدري تجيه يسار وإلا يميـن
شين البنت تتفلســــف وهي برحـه عليميّـه 

يجيها جايب الطبلون يجيها مطفـي النوريـن
أنا مملوح وش زينــي أنـا كلـي رومانسيّـه 

أنا أسوي وأنا أفعل أنا احبـك ليـوم الديـن 
تعالي قربـي منـي تـراي مصفـــي النيّـــــه 

وهو توه و ما كمل معاهـا يـوم أو يوميـــن
يقول أنتي ملكتيني يا أحلـى بنـت سحليّـه 

تقول البنت منحرجه ورا ما تستحي ياعفيّـن
أنا ما أعرف وش تقصد أنا مبغي رمنسيه

وكانك زين وش ملحك تراني كاملـه بالزيــن
أنا أمي تقول أنتـي جمـال وطـول حوريّــه 

يشب محشش الصاروخ ويمخمخ على موشين
اجل أمك تقول أنتي جمـال وطـول حوريّــه 

أنا أتوقع ولا ادري أحس انك كمـال الشيـن
ولونك لون سوداني وخشمك خشـم كوريّــه 

وتبدى الحرب بين اثنين كله سب مع تلعيـن
وكلـن يحظـر الثانـي وبأخـلاقٍ تجاريّــــــه 

وهذي تجربة حشاش وترجمها لكـم قافيـن
وهـذا حالنـا هالحيـن تمسـاحٍ وسحلـيّـــــه 


منقول

----------


## أنغام الدلوعه

هههههه حلوهتسلمي ياعاشقة المستحيل الله لايحرمنا من كتاباتك ولو كانت منقوله

----------


## عشقي القران

هههههههههههههه

مضحكه وفي نفس الوقت

هادفة.


يسلمووووووووووووووا


على الاختيار

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 





لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ  

لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي  

دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو  


عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------

